# Editing a previous post



## pops6927 (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried editing one of my first posts on the new forum where I'd 'done it the old way' trying to insert a photobucket img code (which didn't work) and wanted to 'insert image' from the icon above.  I'd click on 'insert image' and it'd go dark and say, "Please wait" but never come up with the box to do so (it was my post on a thread about casings).  Don't know if you cannot add images when you're editing an older post or if there was a problem, thought I'd let you know about it.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> I tried editing one of my first posts on the new forum where I'd 'done it the old way' trying to insert a photobucket img code (which didn't work) and wanted to 'insert image' from the icon above.  I'd click on 'insert image' and it'd go dark and say, "Please wait" but never come up with the box to do so (it was my post on a thread about casings).  Don't know if you cannot add images when you're editing an older post or if there was a problem, thought I'd let you know about it.


I tried to duplicate your experience and got the same first result. I then tried a few more times and it would say "Please wait', and it would jump right back to the editor screen.


----------

